# Bowtech for field



## benglish (Oct 20, 2006)

I need some opinions on what Bowtech model to use for field this year. I am leaning toward the Constitution but I'm interested to hear what you all have to say about that. Thanks in advance for all constructive advice.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

That is the only bowtech I would pick. Good ATA, decent speed. I know alot of people that love the Old Glory also. I'm not all that impressed by the center pivot bows. That's just me though. By all means please do not limit yourself to just bowtech....shoot them all. I'm not trying to sell you a brand but give yourself the best chance to find YOUR bow.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

That is what i use! :wink:


More forgiving for those bad days i have..... :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Which ever one you feel the most comfortable with and shoot the best.

Marcus uses an Alligence for FITA I think.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I actually shot my best field scores with my Commander. I shot better indoor scores with my Constitution. To be fair though, I have only shot a couple of practice sessions with my Commander indoors and am still getting the set-up dialed in. Either bow should do the trick.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which ever one you feel the most comfortable with and shoot the best.


Well said, BH, I probably would have been more inflammatory, but you are more of a gentleman than I am.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Well said, BH, I probably would have been more inflammatory, but you are more of a gentleman than I am.


I don't know about that...but since I the Mod over here...I figured I better be politically correct......sometimes.:wink:

No need to break out the rods in the first week.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

After 3 years what would make a good field bow in bowtech ?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i shoot my sentinel..

Brigider would work well also


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> . . .By all means please do not limit yourself to just bowtech....shoot them all. I'm not trying to sell you a brand but give yourself the best chance to find YOUR bow.


Great advice!! I agree 100%. Go to a store and try the different bows. Shoot as many of the Bowtechs, Hoyts, PSE's, Martins, and Matthews as you can. . .all of them make great bows- and for Field, it all comes down to comfort. You have to shoot the crap out of that thing and if you aren't comfortable shooting it you will be miserable.

A friend of mine has a Black Ice bow that is ultra smooth- I truly love shooting that thing. If anything ever happens to my PSE Shark, I will look for one of those. They aren't the sexiest, or most expensive thing out there, but I could easily see myself putting 1000's of arrows through one.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

If you are bound to Bowtech, I would recommend the Constitution, Commander, or Brigadier, but only because those are longer bows and are time proven shooters. You might find something else works better for you. The Commander is one of the best bows I ever shot, but it's heavy. Not ideal for a lot of shooting by the time you add stabs, etc.. But holds like a rock.

Bowtech used to be about all I would shoot, but they don't like long draw archers anymore. They offered to custom make me one, but I told them no thanks.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya'll do realize this thread is from Oct 2007? :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What other 3 YO threads can we find to have fun with...???


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ya'll do realize this thread is from Oct 2007? :wink:


I think Redman knew that and was wondering in post 6 if opinions had changed after 3 years. Get it ? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What other 3 YO threads can we find to have fun with...???


Oh I know a lot of old threads we could have fun with, but they are missing a whole lot of posts. :zip: :wink:



TANC said:


> I think *Redman* knew that and was wondering in post 6 if opinions had changed after 3 years. Get it ? :wink:


Can you say "seagull"?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

07 Commander is one of the most accurate bows Bowtech produced IMO It was so forgiving it wasn't funny. I still have mine and will not give it up.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

The 2010 Sentinel seems to be a pretty good shooter this year. 2009 was a wash for target bows from Bowtech and the Commanders were junk. :tongue:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> The 2010 Sentinel seems to be a pretty good shooter this year. 2009 was a wash for target bows from Bowtech and the Commanders were junk. :tongue:


Had a Sentinel and a Commander, Kept the Commander :wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> ..........and the Commanders were junk. :tongue:




Man, we can't agree on that. Now mine was an 07.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Keith Swanson is tearing it up with his 2010 Sentinel. He couldn't hit the broad side of a barn when he was standing inside with his 09.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

TANC said:


> Man, we can't agree on that. Now mine was an 07.


Trust me. :shade:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

good bow in '07 and still a good bow today. I'm shooting the Constitution for Field, 3-D, and Spots. The price seems to be much better today than in '07. Rather than buying a new bow this year...I'm thinking about some fresh paint, some Barnesdale limbs, and some Nasty strings!


----------

